
Hands on with Apple's new OS X: Mountain Lion - davidedicillo
http://www.macworld.com/article/165407/2012/02/hands_on_with_apples_new_os_x_mountain_lion.html
======
gkefalas
I had a couple comments on Gruber's posting, but one of the things that really
jumped out at me about this hands-on is the Notification Center trigger taking
Spotlight's coveted top-right Fitt's Law trigger. Also, while I say "ew" to
more skeuomorphism, I could see how things like are enjoyed by some users; not
that it makes this type of UI "correct", but, whatever.

